# Woo - Hoo bought my first meat goats



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - some of you know by reading Sunset Lake Ranch updates - that we have decided to get a couple Boer - Boer crosses to breed for meat for my family.

Well I took the plunge and bought 2 girls today. The mother is 4 years in March and is 50/50 boer/saanen. The yearling is 75/25 with the higher boer ratio. I am so excited about getting them and I got an AWESOME price on the two from a lady that I offered to let her pasture her animals at my house till she found a place that they could have them. 

Anyway - I will be bringing them up on Tuesday!

Here is a pic of them for you!!! Unfortuantely the horse does not come with them!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great!!!!!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are cute girls- the one looking out of the picture looks a lot like a light version of my girl Dottie.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The girl eating is the mamma and the yearling is the one looking at the camera. I am so excited to get the girls, and they will be coming to the house on Tuesday.

I am looking at a full boer for a buck from a lady that breeds boers that I have known since I got into goats back in August.

I will post a pic of the buck as soon as we decide on which one we want


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They look very nice  :thumb: Congrats!!


----------

